# Aftermarket cat back



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Get Magnaflow, must better deal and price in my opinion. We ship these daily on www.TurboTechRacing.com


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

TurboTechRacing said:


> Get Magnaflow, must better deal and price in my opinion. We ship these daily on www.TurboTechRacing.com


But as far as slicing and dicing?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

You have to get it cut , which kinda sucks !


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> Hey guys,
> i have been looking at both the magnaflow and borla (leaning towards the borla) cat backs. The thing holding me back is cutting out the stock cat back while the car is still under warranty. Has any one with an aftermarket cat back not had to cut out their stock exhaust? Just seeing if the cutting is inevitable or if there is a way around it.
> Thanks


You'd have to drop the whole rear axle and everything, but you can do it without cutting.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Hey guys,
> i have been looking at both the magnaflow and borla (leaning towards the borla) cat backs. The thing holding me back is cutting out the stock cat back while the car is still under warranty. Has any one with an aftermarket cat back not had to cut out their stock exhaust? Just seeing if the cutting is inevitable or if there is a way around it.
> Thanks


What is it that you are worried about? A voided warranty? 99.9999% chance that would never happen with an aftermarket cat-back exhaust installed. Frankly most dealerships don't give a rats a$$ what aftermarket crap you have installed as long as it's not directly impacting a primary complaint when being serviced they can't legally void a thing or refuse you service. People talk about removing CAIs when getting serviced and it makes me chuckle. I've had my Cruze serviced with the SRI installed without a single question. The issue had nothing to do with the intake. In the event that it does then you may run into issues. Obviously good judgement is key here.


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

As an aside and slightly off topic - establishing a GOOD rapport with your local dealership will pay dividends in the end. In cost and in willingness to assist you, may not sound right but that's just how it is.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

You can check out zzp's site and get a midpipe with a metal-spun cat and call it a day.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> You can check out zzp's site and get a midpipe with a metal-spun cat and call it a day.


But even with the high flow cat I'm almost possitive it still won't pass E-check (with the omission of the first cat), so why bother spending the extra $90? Dou you guys (who have the mid pipe) recommend it? Or should I say the **** with it and just get the tune?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Forgot about E-checks..Im in a state that does not require it, however I believe with 02 sensor spacers you can clear this hurdle. You will wind up getting a tune anyways in the long run.


----------

